# Wyoming Elk Unit 89/90



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

Heading to these units for archery season, been scouting this summer live and on GE but never hunted here. Not asking for honey holes, but just curious as to where guys with experience here run into elk as far as elevation. Are you getting into elk all the way up into the high country or in the 8000-9000 ft territory? Does elevation not matter? I've hunted places where it does and does not. Any help here would be much appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been hunting 89/90 for over 30 years. Elevation doesn't matter much. I wouldn't worry about scouting. Wait till archery opens, drive the roads during daylight and go up in the nastiest piece of ground between two parked trucks or camps. The "I'd never be able to get an elk out of there" places are the most productive.

The best time of day to hunt is around 10:00 am to 2:00 pm when everyone is crashing through good elk country going to and from camp. 

If you run into wolves go find another place to hunt.

I'm not trying to be funny.

Good luck.

.


----------

